# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Mind awake, body asleep difficulties

## ares222

ok, so basically i know what to do. to relax my body until it thinks im asleep and sends the sudden urge for shifting position. this should get me into SP. 

the problem is that whenever i start feeling really relaxed, i feel the urge to swallow. if i supress it, i basically choke silently and lose my relaxation.

im really not sure how to get around it. Please help me.

----------


## melanieb

There really isn't a way to get around the need to swallow.

The more tired you are, naturally, the easier the transition will be.

SP won't happen until you are in REM sleep, it is frequently misused as a phrase. Staying still does seem to help with slipping into sleep. I do this with my WBTBs.

Sometimes shifting your head slightly helps with saliva production and comfort, making the transition easier. Try to be really sleepy, that will help more than anything.

----------


## ares222

thanks for that, i shall try the head thing to stop saliva.

my other main problem is apparently i have to keep my eyes still too, and i have ADHD, which makes my eyes dart around a lot. is there anything i can do to keep my eyes still?

(another thing i forgot to mention was that, due to sleeping problems, i have been taking melatonin for nearly 10 years.  Some stuff i have read say it helps LDing and others say that it inhibits it.)

----------


## melanieb

Melatonin can help, though it might be better to produce your own by consuming some warm milk at night, or eating cheese and drinking apple juice.


The only advice for ADHD I have is take your medication if you are on one. Caffeine might help also but only if you know how it affects you. *Do not come here for medical advice. Only your doctor should advise you on those matters.*

An eye-mask for sleeping can also help though it might not stop eye movement. The subtle pressure might be enough to get you through.

----------


## ares222

thanks for the ideas, i wasnt going to stop taking my medication, i just want to know as much as i can about anything that may affect my chances of LDing.for example if i found out that my medication stopped any possibility for lucid dreaming, so be it.

----------


## nikalas

I also have ADHD, its very difficult for me to WILD! I hate it, but being very sleepy helps.

----------

